

Successful Small Business Owners are Like Roombas - Mistone
http://www.smallbiztrends.com/2008/09/successful-small-business-owners-are-like-roombas.html/

======
maurycy
The simalarities don't end there. They are, as rumbas, useless working in
hotels (ie, faceless corporations) as well.

------
steveplace
I've got karma to burn.

They suck?

They run into walls repeatedly?

They scare small animals?

